#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-13
<YoBoY> good morning
<head_victim> I'm still getting people asking questions about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList despite the message stating it's no longer maintained. Would it be worth editing that page to remove the team tables and just have the contact information at the top with then a link to loco.u.c for the teams listing?
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> if people would like to help test/break a staging server with a new version of the wiki software that would be great
<AlanBell> http://wiki-test.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> particularly interested in non-latin character sets and any oddness in dark corners of the wiki
<AlanBell> any problems ping bradm in #canonical-sysadmin
<nhandler> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue220
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-14
<locodir-user> hi cjohnston 
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<BigWhale> urgh
<BigWhale> :>
<sohail16354> hello can any one help me?
<czajkowski> sohail16354: whats up ?
<sohail16354> man i am annoyed with microsoft windows planning to get ubuntu but someone told me that CANON LBP-2900 my printer will not work on ubuntu?
<sohail16354> what i can do?
<sohail16354> ????
<sohail16354> tell me all are sleeping kia?
<cjohnston> sohail16354: might want to try #ubuntu
<mhall119> sohail16354: ask in #ubuntu, all the support people are in there
<nhandler> I must say, I am rather pleased with using wordpress for a site, blog, and planet for the Chicago team. Hopefully, it will be ready to take live soon.
<pleia2> nhandler: how did you use it as a planet? is there a plugin?
<nhandler> pleia2: There is a syndicator plugin that lets you specify a list of feeds. They are then stored as regular wordpress posts.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-15
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> salut YoBoY
<YoBoY> bonjour dholbach 
<YoBoY> comment ça va ?
<dholbach> ça va bien mon ami - et toi? qu'est-ce qui se passe à Paris?
<YoBoY> bien aussi. Il se passe pas grand chose en ce moment, il pleut. mais c'est bientôt la fête de la musique (la semaine prochaine)
<dholbach> hmmm, oui, c'est la fête de la musique à Berlin aussi - j'aime ca beaucoup :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-16
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-17
<dholbach> good morning
<WeeirdSQLHosting> Hello
<cjohnston> hello
<WeeirdSQLHosting> are you from ubu?
<cjohnston> I am part of the commiunity..
<cjohnston> I muist go thoug
<WeeirdSQLHosting> ;p
<WeeirdSQLHosting> for the one who can give me the answer, why doesnt ubuntu server supports raid5? we get errors all the time so we have to use centos 
<WeeirdSQLHosting> also an unix distro
<cjohnston> dholbach: hey!
<dholbach> hey
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-18
<mhall119> woot! lots of long-awaited feature fixes coming in the next version of the LoCo Teams Directory
<head_victim> Someone needs to edit the body of http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1011/detail/ the "Details" has the correct information but the text body still refers to March 2010. I'd do it myself but can't see it so assume it's locked to council members or similar.
<czajkowski> done 
<head_victim> Cheers 
<czajkowski> np
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-06-19
<dscassel> Question: does Canonical own the ubuntu.ccTLD domains, or is that the LoCo team's responsibility.
<czajkowski> dscassel: what do you mean the ubuntu -iso.org domains ?
<paultag> dscassel: I don't think those are handled by Canonical, but they do have ubuntu-CC.org (where CC is the ISO CC TLD)
<paultag> dscassel: the ubuntu.ccTLD is up for grabs, IIRC
<kinouchou> je pars de chez moi
<kinouchou> oups
<JanC> I think the reason is that some CC-TLD's don't allow registration by foreign companies/individuals or have other restrictions, or in some cases the ubuntu.CC-TLD domains were already in use by other organisations, etc.; and for ubuntu-CC.org they could register all of them without problems, providing a consistent scheme to find all national LoCoTeams
<wstass> Goedemiddag, heeft iemand al ervaring opgedaan met Edubuntu op scholen bij hem/haar in de buurt? Indien ja, ervaringen?
<sbc> Oh, how I love this bug... https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/85409 (and it's only been around for four years)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 85409 in launchpad "Membership expiration warning is sent more than once (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 3)" [Low,Triaged]
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-12
<dholbach> good morning
<Jv___> Всем Доброго времени суток!
<Jv___> Hi mans
<locodir-user> hello everyone
<Geochr> hi
<locodir-user> @Geochr i am new to ur community and need ur help installing my webcam
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-14
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> huats: ping 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-15
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> dholbach, czajkowski, do you know if there is an easy way to count how many approved loco teams we have?
<czajkowski> dpm: I just look at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/  and look at the icon 
<czajkowski> or 
<czajkowski> um
<czajkowski> let me switch my brain on 
<czajkowski> dpm: loook a thte approved locoteams on lp 
<dpm> is that a lp team? ~approved-locoteams?
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/~locoteams-approved
<dpm> thanks :)
<czajkowski> np
<dholbach> dpm, you have the number already?
<dholbach> dpm, filter(lambda a: a.is_team, lp.people["~locoteams-approved"]) might work
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, from the LP team page: 55 teams and 10K6 people
<dholbach> ok cool
<dpm> but thanks for checking out
<czajkowski> wow
<paultag> czajkowski: eating salt water taffy :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-16
<locosc> fgedfg
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-06-17
<jcgerald> hi
<jcgerald> hello
<jcgerald> can i ask
<jcgerald> am i the only one here
<locodir-user> Hey guyz
<locodir-user> im from Pakistan and im IT member for a local Library
<locodir-user> and we are organizing a Ubuntu Seminar
<locodir-user> just as educational
<locodir-user> does any1 has some good resource?
<trinikrono> what you wanna talk about ubuntu or ubuntu developement
<locodir-user_> Hello.
<locodir-user_> Prithiraj Here.
<locodir-user_> Ubuntu for India
<locodir-user_> ?
<locodir-user> ubuntu 12.04
<locodir-user> @tronico
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-11
<dholbach_> good morning
<locodir-user> hola
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-12
<dholbach> good morning
<fazle> i need a help for installing adobe flash player ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bits
<bkerensa> fazle: #Ubuntu is for support
<fazle> how to install adobe flash player for interactif 
<fazle> or alternatif applications
<fazle> i connect one site for e-leraning and it demand to install adobe flash player , i try it but no sucess
<JanC> !support
<ubot2`> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<JanC> !fr
<ubot2`> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<fazle> et comment faire pour connecter à ces liens
<fazle> erci
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-13
<dholbach> good morning
 * ubuntu-tt waves flag
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-15
<YoBoY> Bonjour
<YoBoY> JanC, hi, are you around ? :)
<tst-carlos> oie
<tst-carlos> olá.
<tst-carlos> como faço para obter um cd free linux?
<tst-carlos> humm
<tst-carlos> ok!
<tst-carlos> tks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-06-16
<PabloRubianes> daker, have a minute for a PM?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-06-10
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> PabloRubianes, pleia2, and jose, who is hosting the Ubuntu Women track today?
<PabloRubianes> belkinsa: I'm working at the UDS time... :( I will be online in IRC but I can't do anything else
<belkinsa> Alright.
<jose> belkinsa: pleia2 is
<belkinsa> Okay.
<belkinsa> PabloRubianes, check which channel you are for the #ubuntu-uds-community-1, you might need to rejoin it.
<PabloRubianes> belkinsa: done, thanks
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<miccia> ciao
<belkinsa> Hello, do you need help?
<miccia> !list
<belkinsa> I think the bot is still missing
<belkinsa> lococouncil
<belkinsa> !lococouncil
<belkinsa> Yup
<jose> belkinsa: ask #ubuntu-irc, not me
<belkinsa> I know.
<jose> I've been trying to get it back for a good while with no response
<belkinsa> Have you e-mailed the rt@ubuntu.com address?
<jose> that is for IS
<jose> IS has nothing to do with the bots
<belkinsa> Oh.
<genii> Is there something which can be done about empty official channels? For instance, #ubuntu-arabic there is zero users there, just Chanserv. And #ubuntu-sa ( the Saudi channel) only has 2 bots and again Chanserv. We can't in good faith be suggesting users go there for support in Arabic.
<YoBoY> genii, hi, just going to a channel (by typing /join #channelname) create the channel, you can't close a channel, but you can ask to redirect it to another one if needed
<genii> I was thinking something more like... is there a way to perhaps contact the channel founders and remind them it exists and to either close it if they cannot maintain it, or else populate it with some helpers....
<genii> Because someone on the #ubuntu-sa team for instance must be reachable if their contact information is known
<belkinsa> I agree with that idea, genii, but I think some of the teams are dead.
<genii> belkinsa: I'm just now looking into their team to see if any are active on launchpad or elsewhere
<genii> Hm, one of their projects, qstream, was last updated 200 weeks ago :/
<belkinsa> Told ya.
<genii> Guess maybe I'll email ubuntu-sa@lists.launchpad.net
<genii> There seems to be no more #ubuntu-sa at https://lists.ubuntu.com/ although it is still on their contact info
<belkinsa> Chuck LP?
<belkinsa> Heck*
 * genii makes another pot of coffee and ruminates
<belkinsa> Check**
<belkinsa> Oh, genii, are you guys at ubuntu-ca going to have a meeting anytime soon?
<genii> belkinsa: Touche ;)
<genii> belkinsa: BobJonkman would know, he usually pings me if I'm around and one is coming up
<belkinsa> BobJonkman2, when is yoru LoCo's next meeting?
<genii> I'll have to poke into this more tomorrow, i have to leave regular work now to go do some other work for a few more hours
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-06-11
<belkinsa> dholbach, I saw your track that created for today.  Good idea.  Are you leading it?
<dholbach> belkinsa, you mean the community roundtable?
<belkinsa> Yeah.
<dholbach> yeah, only realised yesterday we didn't have a community roundtable, so I added it :)
<belkinsa> Good move on creating one.  You are leading it, right?
<dholbach> yes
<belkinsa> Okay, just checking.
<bjeet89_> anybody there?
<belkinsa> bjeet89_, do you need help
<mhall119> Community Roundtable starts soon: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22314/community-roundtable/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-06-12
<jlcolon13> butter
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-06-13
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> dholbach, thanks for adding me to the Trello board
<dholbach> belkinsa, right now I think there's just one item for you :)
<dholbach> or maybe two?
<belkinsa> I know, I saw, but I'm willing to help will the UOS and other things when they come up
<dholbach> excellent, thanks a lot
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> I really want to get this UOS the way that it was thought out to be.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-08
<Kilos> good morning nhaines  and everyone else
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<mhall119> nhaines: jose: svij: Do you guys know which UbuCon was the first?
<mhall119> or really, what order they were started?
<pleia2> it's not well updated (none of the SCALE ones are there), but there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubucon which should have accurate historical ones at least
<mhall119> thanks pleia2 
<mhall119> oh wow,more than I knew about :)
<Leo_> Alguem online
<Leo_> Pra tira duvidas sobre ubuntu
<Leo_> Ola gente
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-09
<jose> mhall119: I believe I do have the history for UbuConLA, but not the rest - though the wiki seems to have a lot of info
<svij> mhall119: I've added the missing german ubucons on that wiki page
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning all
<MooDoo> howdy all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  dholbach  
<Kilos> and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<MooDoo> :)
<elacheche> Hey guys :)
<MooDoo> hey
<YoBoY> mhall119, hi, it's an old picture… but the original one is here https://www.flickr.com/photos/rock-n-pol/5916332733/in/album-72157626852322874/ it's in CC BY NC SA (and there is lot of other pictures ^^)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-10
<mhall119> thanks toddc 
<mhall119> sorry, YoBoY 
<mhall119> tab-complete-fail
<nhaines> mhall119: Amber Graner should know.  I think Ubucon at SCALE was the first day-long conference-associated one.
<Kilos> morning dholbach  MooDoo  and everyone else
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<MooDoo> morning all
<ankyjo> Hoi allemaal,  heb Linux ubuntu 15.04 geinstalleerd maar  het is nu niet meer mogelijk om Farmville2 via facebook te kunnen spelen. Ik kan de daarvoor nodige update van Adobe namelijk niet ophalen of instaleren ... klopt dit ??
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-11
<Kilos> morning peeps
<MooDoo> morning 
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  :)
<elacheche> salam MooDoo :)
<MooDoo> wa-Alaykum elacheche 
<Kilos> whew
<MooDoo> whew?
<Kilos> you also eat dates?
<MooDoo> dates?
<Kilos> elacheche  lives on dates and camel milk
 * Kilos hides
<Kilos> MooDoo  where are you?
<MooDoo> ah no i don't eat dates lol i just knew what salam meant but wasn't hundred percent sure of the correct response lol
<MooDoo> Kilos: UK
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i always tease him
<MooDoo> heh
<Kilos> dholbach late today
<elacheche> MooDoo, You're not the guy from Sudan?
<MooDoo> elacheche: no sorry, nottingham uk :D
<elacheche> Oups, sorry MooDoo x(
<MooDoo> elacheche: not a problem :D  I hope the responce was correct any way :D
<elacheche> yep
<MooDoo> :D yay
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-12
<Ivor> ki p dir 
<Ivor> ena kiken par là capav aide mwa 
<Ivor> mo tia kontan update mo ubuntu
<Kilos> morning MooDoo  and others
<MooDoo> morning all
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> genii  you been so quiet
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee and slides a mug over to Kilos
<Kilos> hehe ty so much
<genii> :)
<genii> Kilos: I'm pretty active in a few other channels right now :) like #ubuntu-offtopic ..but my workplace is actually fairly busy also today and so I am back and forth from the computer a lot
<Kilos> cool keep up the good work :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-13
<Kilos> good morning folks
<jetson53> Hej
<jetson53> någon som vet hur man löser problemen med bankid i ubuntu.
<pavak> Hello everyone! anyone here? 
<pavak> hello guys!
<pavak> anyone here? 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-06-14
<Kilos> morning all
<Rajiv_> Hello
<Kilos> hi Rajiv_  
<Rajiv_> Actually i had one question.  Please execute me if i am at the wrong place.
<Rajiv_>                                                                                                                                              excuse  :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the correct channel to get help is #ubuntu
<Kilos> do you know how to join there?
<Rajiv_> What is the procedure to join the LoCo team?
<Rajiv_> Sorry.. no
<Kilos> if you want to join the loco team then you can get help here
<Rajiv_> Thank You... Is there any specific requirement needed?
<Kilos> but to join other channels you type in /j #channel name
<Kilos> you need to be an ubuntu member
<Kilos> where are you?
<Rajiv_> Sorry if my question was unclear... What is needed to become an ubuntu member...  I am from Mauritius....
<Kilos> oh you have a group there , let me see if i can find them
<Kilos> read this so long https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Forums/Membership
<Rajiv_> Thank You.. One more question... Do you guys do programming?
<Rajiv_> Thank You.. One more question... Do you guys do programming?
<Kilos> many do
<Rajiv_> Which language do they do and for whom?
<Kilos> all the languages i think
<Kilos> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-mu/
<Kilos> thats the mauritius team
<Kilos> they will guide you
<Kilos> join their mailing list
<Rajiv_> Thank you.
<Kilos> you are welcome
<Kilos> Rajiv_  you can also join #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> go see http://ubuntu-africa.info
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-06-13
<elacheche> Morning!
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-06-15
<TaeheeJang> Hello, I'm Korea loco team leader.
<TaeheeJang> Our contactor requested a reverification on May 17 to rt.ubuntu.com, and received Canonical will check up and answer soon.
<TaeheeJang> But we couldn't get answer about reverification, and verification will expired on June 30.(15 days left.)
<TaeheeJang> So I sent a mail again before how Korea team reverification is going on and waiting a answer.
<TaeheeJang> How can we reverify loco team? I want to know something missed procedure.
<pleia2> TaeheeJang: I think you want to email the loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> not sure that rt.ubuntu.com is the right thing for this (that's for contacting Canonical IS, not the LoCo Council)
<TaeheeJang> pleia2 Oh you mean send a mail to loco-contacts@lists.ubuntu.com? I can't find loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> TaeheeJang: no, I mean loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> the LoCo Council is the group that handles reverification
<pleia2> so you want to email them
<TaeheeJang> pleia2 OK thank you for your advice. I will send a mail right now!
<pleia2> good luck :)
<TaeheeJang> Yep! :D
<Kilos> o/
<nhaines> TaeheeJang: as mentioned several times in the RT ticket, RT has absolutely nothing to do with the reverification process.  Do email us at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com and we'll be happy to take a look at your application.  :)
<MooDoo> morning
<nhaines> MooDoo: morning!
<TaeheeJang> nhaines Oh thank you nhaines! I will.
<elacheche> Morning LoCos!
<svij> morning all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-06-16
<MooDoo> morning all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo and all others
<MooDoo> :)
<Kilos> hi dpm 
<dpm> hi Kilos
<small_ant> hello 
<small_ant> hello every body
<small_ant> hey
<elacheche> Hello!
<small_ant> oh yeah
<small_ant> i need help
<elacheche> Hoc ca nwe help  you today small_ant 
<small_ant> i can't open terminal 
<small_ant> i try search
<small_ant> but i can't find it
<Kilos> try ctrl+alt+t
<elacheche> small_ant: please join #ubuntu for technical support, this channel is for supporting LoCo Teams issues
<elacheche> Morning Kilos 
<Kilos> morning elacheche 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-06-17
<Mickle> JOIN
<Mickle> HI
<Mickle> I have question?
<Mickle> Anybody know?
<Mickle> clear
<Mickle> HELLO
<Mickle> ?
<Mickle> ?
<Mickle> ?
<Mickle> Hello , im in room?
<Mickle_> Hi
<Mickle_> ?!
<Mickle_> I have Question
<Mickle_> ?
<Mickle_> hellllllllllo
<Mickle_> :(
<Kilos> ai!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-06-11
 * genii sneaks Kilos a strong espresso, probably against doctor's orders...
<genii> Looks like he's having connection issues :-/
<Kilos> hi guys
<Kilos> bad connection probs from za. our internet sucks , sorry
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-06-15
<Kilos> o/
